# Rat Waddling



## baguettefrenzy (Jul 26, 2007)

My pet rat waddles. She's about 1 1/2 years and I'm pretty sure she's normal weight, no tumors. It's actually really cute. She has a sister who doesn't do this. Does anyone else notice this in their ratty?


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

You should see if you can get a video and put it on youtube. I say that my girl waddles, but who knows if it's the same thing  Mine also has the habit of running around with her head up in the air instead of sniffing around the ground like her sister. She's a bit of a goof.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

By 18 months a rat has lost the springiness of its hocks and she is now most likely walking on the entire bottom of her back feet, rather than running on her toes as a youngun. This could explain the waddle. 

If it becomes more like a rumba she may be developing spinal nerve degeneration, where they start to lose mobility in their hind end. Its progressive and not that common with females.


----------

